# Padstow Campsite, Cs or Cl June



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Fancying a 3 day detour to Padstow en route to Crantock/St Ives in June. Any suggestions much appreciated - sea view would be good but footpath to coastal path would be better.
CL or site with EHU preferred

(Have done a search on this forum but obviously hopeless)

Cheers

Chris


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Padstow Touring Park here is one of the closest that you will find, I think. It's about a mile outside Padstow although you wouldn't want to walk in on the main road as it is busy and no footpath. There is however a footpath that leads in to Padstow over the fields.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I would try Tristram Campsite in Polzeath. Right on the beach and next to the coastal path. It is a 2 mile walk to the ferry at Rock which takes you across the estuary to Padstow. Campsite quite expensive but wonderful setting.

http://www.polzeathcamping.co.uk/tristram.htm

Regards

David


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Dennis Cove is excellent, a traditional site with great people. 
3 min walk to camel trail footpath then 5 min into padstow. 
It gets booked up a year in advance for the summer holidays so be quick. 
Have a look HERE

James


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for replies - we are now spoilt for choice!

Chris


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Oops just seen this sorry.

If you're a C&CC member there's always a THS based at Harlyn Bay, hosted by the Birmingham DA. It's actually nearer St Merryn than Harlyn bay, but a great spot, on a full facilities site with a rally field.

The organisers were mint, really friendly & cos they've been going for about a million years new a lot about getting about around.

Depending how fit you are, you can walk to Padstow, although the road's a bit fast in parts, but the bus stops outside the site too so that makes it easier. 
We couldn't believe that we regressed to our childhood; two 40 year olds sat on the quayside, legs dangling over the edge, with a crabbing line each - it was ace! But we got the best of both worlds cos we then went & had a fine pint in the pub & lunch in Rick Steins gaff, expensive but superb!

If my memory serves me right the cost for the site was about £12 a night, which is a bargain for Cornwall! Coor I want to go back myself now!

_Edit: Bu**er, just realised we went in July, not June. just checked & that THS doesn't start until 2nd July, sorry about that. Good for anyone going in July though :lol: _


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peribro said:


> Padstow Touring Park here is one of the closest that you will find, I think. It's about a mile outside Padstow although you wouldn't want to walk in on the main road as it is busy and no footpath. There is however a footpath that leads in to Padstow over the fields.


Been here and since has been even further updated. Nice walk through fields to harbour with views of estuary and half way is Tescos approx which is handy. All services.


----------

